# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [Office 365] Microsoft Forms - formulaire avec fichier  envoyer

## jmh4451

Bonjour  tou.te.s,

Est-il possible de crer un formulaire avec un champ dans lequel une personne extrieure qui le complte doit renvoyer un fichier ?

Exemple simple : un formulaire avec un champ "Nom" et un champ "Photo  envoyer". (en ralit, le formulaire que je dois faire est plus toff que cela, bien sr)

Apparemment, si ce formulaire reste au sein d'une socit (et que ce sont les membres de cette socit qui doivent le complter), cela fonctionne

Mais si on le fait  partir d'un compte priv, cela ne fonctionne plus... 

Je crois que cela est li au fait qu'on peut partager ou pas

Quand je le fais  partir d'Office 365 de mon bureau, quand je clique sur les 3 boutons en haut  droite, j'ai "Collaborer ou Dupliquer" et dans "Paramtres" je peux spcifier qui peut remplir ce formulaire 

Et si je le fais  partir d'Office 365 personnel, je n'ai que "Dupliquer" et dans "Paramtres" je n'ai pas de choix possible au niveau des personnes qui peuvent remplir ce formulaire

Il y a l dj une diffrence entre les 2 versions d'Office

J'espre avoir t clair... Sinon, dites-le moi...  ::oops:: 

Et ce qui m'tonne le plus, c'est qu'apparemment, il serait impossible pour des personnes de l'extrieur de remplir ce formulaire si on leur demande de renvoyer des fichiers...

Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous a dj entendu parler de a ? Y a-t-il une solution ?

Merci d'avance

----------

